# gently sloped flat roof shed



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all,
Need to re shingle my roof on my shed. Roof is flat and pretty low pitched. From reading here, I re sheath, drip edge the bottom, felt, drip edge sides and shingle. What do I do at the top edge? Just put a drip edge and shingle over it?

Thanks
B


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

exactly what pitch is "gently sloping" ??


----------



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dunno, not at home to measure at the moment. probably 3/12 or something along those lines. Really small shed, Whole roof probably isnt more than 4'x8'

B


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Try this topic. Rather than re-hashing everyones opinions from that topic this should give you all our opinions in one shot

http://www.contractortalk.com/f15/help-77119/

the way we do it is use a flashing that matches the profile of the drip on the facia plus 1/2" and around 5" on the deck. Shingle all the way to the top, install the flashing then cut the salvage off the last run and install them over the flashing with 1/2" overhang. 

You will see the topic above gives dozens of different ways of doing it.


----------

